# My first log



## solidassears (Jun 7, 2017)

I haven't done this before, but I guess it's time. I'm just started circuit training three days a week; I had been lifting, but last week my trainer put me on this circuit. I also do cardio three days a week; since cardio is kind of boring, I'll stick with the circuit and then log the lifting when I go back to just lifting. 

I'm working with a trainer I really like and it seems like I'm getting good results for an old man of 65. 

My circuits are as follows.

1. 12 reps, 70 pound barbell, floor to overhead in two moves; don't know what it's called, but it's a dead lift then clean and jerk.
2. 12 reps, jump pull ups from a bosu, full extension then jump to assist to get as high above the bar as possible.
3. 12 reps, 120 pound barbell dead lift.
4. 12 reps, push ups from 35 pound dumbbells so that my pecs and shoulders stretch
5. 12 reps, vertical pull ups.

I get through 4 circuits in about 45 minutes and it's about all I got; my shoulders are dead at that point.


----------



## brandfrys (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks pretty good. You just need to continue. Much appreciated the efforts.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I also do cardio three days a week; since cardio is kind of boring, I'll stick with the circuit and then log the lifting when I go back to just lifting.



Looks so busy man! Yeah, I don't like cardio as much as my brother like. 

By the way, you may carry on bro. I hope you will get a great result in the end. I should try your circuits very soon for getting a positive result for me too.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

No doubt that's a great effort!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Derek; I haven't kept up the log and for the past two weeks been sick with that damn flu! I've never had a flu hang on so long before. But it's about run it's course so I can get back after it.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

solidassears, Hope you recover soon! Have a good day, Bro!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

Let us update your condition now.


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Subbed 

Pleasure to assist if i can. Not my first rodeo

Done lots of logs in the past. They are a great resource and can really help motivate thru the plateaus

Good luck


----------



## solidassears (Apr 7, 2018)

superted said:


> Subbed
> 
> Pleasure to assist if i can. Not my first rodeo
> 
> ...



I'm back now, feeling good, just don't know how to log what I'm doing now. 

My trainer has me boxing one day, then working upper body and back one day and one day legs and core.. Problem is, he is having me work on different machines, usually unconventional means.. For example yesterday, upper body, instead of normal bench press to work chest, he pulled a bench over to the cable machine usually used for straight leg and dead left, put the bench up on the ramp you would usually stand on. So I lay on my back to do like a bench press with two dumbells; but the handles set so they will stretch my pecs when I'm at the bottom. Looked strange at first, but it was kick ass exercise and it did stretch my pecs. I have serious flexibility issues we're working on and this is part of that while at the same time building muscle mass and strength. This was 5 sets of 12 reps and it just trashed my pecs and chest. 

Next up was supersets using the same machine; only set up to use for bicep curls, right across from this machine is a sort of dip machine that you sit on and it locks your legs down, then you push weights down simulating dips. Again 5 sets, 12 reps... I don't even know the weights he set me up at; my job was to run from one machine to the next no rest.. oh my hell!!! Kicked my trash all over the gym! LOL After that, used the same machine used for curls, to do back work, I don't even know what it is called, but you take a grip in each hand, back up until you have room to extend arms then pull back engaging the muscles under my shoulder blades. Sort of like a sitting pull back, only standing and using core and legs to keep proper posture etc. Again 5 sets, 12 reps. Ended the work out with holding plank for as long as I can; in my case that day was just under 4 minutes.

Seems really difficult to explain what I'm doing... But I'll tell you; it is damn hard work and it is making a difference what Mark has me do is really working much better than anything else I've ever done. I work with Mark three days a week and do cardio three days alone.


----------



## superted (Apr 7, 2018)

Good deal mate 

I'm 50 and in as good as shape as ever 

Time for me to post some progress pics tom


----------



## solidassears (Apr 8, 2018)

Great! I'd love to see some picts! 50 seems so long ago, like another life. Hope you can keep it up without injuries; that is what is most difficult in my opinion. It is so much easier to get injured and it takes much longer to recover now. Really frustrating when your body doesn't respond like you think it should.


----------



## superted (Apr 9, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Great! I'd love to see some picts! 50 seems so long ago, like another life. Hope you can keep it up without injuries; that is what is most difficult in my opinion. It is so much easier to get injured and it takes much longer to recover now. Really frustrating when your body doesn't respond like you think it should.



Here you go mate. Some video from March 25th 2018 - Turned 50 Oct last year 
Https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

If you would like to follow my log I'd love to have you on board 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...mpetition-WORLD-CUP-Football-GIVE-AWAY-PRIZES
Tell me what you think ? I'm +15.2 lean clean lbs from the 25th 

Cheers


----------



## solidassears (Apr 9, 2018)

I sent you a friend request on fb..


----------



## superted (Apr 10, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I sent you a friend request on fb..


Great. I will accept. Thought that was you


----------

